# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ميرا و اكبر ساحر في العالم

## Taka

ماعرف اذا هذا هو المكان الصح للموضوع اللي بكتبه
اذا كان في المكان الغلط قولولي لانها تحتاج اكثر من مشاركه
المهم
هذي قصه من مخي عصرته عصار لين ماطلع هذا منه واسم القصه ميرا و اكب ساحر في العالم
وممكن تلاقوا اغلاط وايد لاني ماعرف عربي اويد ....اقصد الكتابه
حبدأ

ميرا واكبر ساحر في العالم
استيقظت من نومي فزعه بسبب كابوس حلمت به فقد حلمت اني اخرج سكين من تحت وسادة اكبر ساحر في العالم واغرسها في صدره.

-المطبخ-
امي ( ليلى ) :خذي الدلو ياابنتي وملئيه بالماء
فقلت (ميرا ) : حسنا يا امي.
ذهبت إلى النهر كعادتي لأجلب الماء ولكن في هذا اليوم شاهدت كتابا يطفو على النهر فأسرعت بأخذه
استغربت لم يكن مبللا بالماء فتحته كان مكتوب به

( مرحبا بك في عالم السر الحقيقي عالم ليس فيه للخيال مكان)
تركت الدلو واغلقت الكتاب وجلست افكر هل اكمل قراأت الكتاب او ارجعه إلى النهر.
فقلت ( ميرا ) :سأكمل قراءته في المنزل.
ملأت الدلو بالماء ورجعت إلى المنزل.
-غرفتي-
جلست على الكرسي والكتاب في يدياردت فتحه لكن يداي كانتا ترتجفان حاولت فتحه مرار واكني لم استطع حتى سمعت صوت امي تنادني وتقول.
( ليلى ) :صديقتك في الخارج.
خرجت إلى غرفة الجلوس لأجد صديقتي ( آسيا ).
( ميرا) :مرحبـــــــــــا ( آسيا ).
( آسيا ) : مرحبا ( ميرا )
( آسيا ) : كيف حالكي
( ميرا ) : بخير.
( آسيا ) : اتعلمين بما حلمت به اليوم.
( ميرا ) : تعالي نذهب إلى غرفتي وحكي لي هناك.
-غرفتي-
( ميرا ) : ماذا حلمتي اليوم؟
( آسيا) : حلمت انكي ستتزوجين من اكبر ساحر في العالم.
تفاجأت لما قالته ( آسيا )
( ميرا ) :اوتعرفين انني حلمت اليوم اني اقتل اكبر ساحر في العالم.
( آسيا ) :ماذا , ياترى اهي مجرد احلام ام تنبأ بالمستقبل.
( ميرا ) : ماذا تقولين بالتأكيد هي مجرد احلام.
( آسيا ) هل انتي خائفه .
( ميرا ) لا ادري

......يتبع
شو اكمل وله ماحد بيقراها

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي  

القصه شكلها حلوة  
ننتظر التكمله 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Taka

الله يعافيج والله فرحتيني فكرت ما حد بيقراها انزلي تحت وشوفي التكمله بس عطيني دقيقتيين

----------


## Taka

نواصل

التفتت ( آسيا ) إلى الكرسي اللذي بجوارها فشاهدت الكتاب
( آسيا ) : ماهذا الكتاب ، شكله غريب.
( ميرا ) :صحيح ، وجدت هذا الكتاب اليوم في النهر .
امسكته ( آسيا ) وقالت : وماذا مكتوب فيه.
( ميرا ) :لم اقرأ سوى السطر الاول.
( آسيا ) : لماذا؟
( ميرا ) :اقرئيه بنفسك وستعرفين.
قرأت ( آسيا ) : السطر الاول وقالت : ياإلهي انا اخاف من هذه الاشياء.
( ميرا ) : وانا ايضا اخاف من هذه الاشياء ، اذا مارأيكي ان نقرأه سويه.
( آسيا ) : اسفه لايمكنني ان أتأخر اكثر غدا سنقرأه 
( ميرا ) :ولكني لا استطيع ان انتظر حتى الغد.
( آسيا ) : اذا ارينا شجاعتكي واقرأي الكتاب.
وبعد ان غادرت ( آسيا ) رجعت إلى غرفتي وجلست والكتاب في يدي فتحت الصفحه الاولى وبدأت القراءه


( مرحبا بك في عالم السحر الحقيقي عالم ليس فيه للخيال مكان.
اذا كنت مواقف على دخول عالم السحر)

( ليلى ) :ماذا تفعلين؟
اغلقت الكتاب وقلت : ا..ا..اراجع دروسي.
( ليلى ) : دورسك ،ولكن الدراسه لم تبدأ.
( ميرا ) : ا...ا..ااجل اعرف ولكني اريد ان اكون هذه السنه من الاوائل لذلك اخذت كتاب اخت صديقتي.
( ليلى ) : اها ،ولكن انتي اليو لم تأكلي شيء منذ ان استيقظتي.
( ميرا ) :انا لا اشعر بالرغبه في الاكل.
( ليلى ) : اذا كيف تريدين ان تكوني من الاوائل يجب عليكي ان تتغذي حتى تفهمي.
( ميرا ) : صحيح الأن سأذهب لآكل.
عندما خرجت امي وضعت الكتاب تحت الوساده ونزلت إلى المطبخ.


....يتبع

----------


## زهرة القلوب

يالله بسرررررررررررررررررررعه كمل القصه 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Taka

يالله اختي هذي التكمله 


- المطبخ- 
ليلى : اتعرفين من سيأتي اليوم 
فقلت في داخلي : ماذا يبدو ان لن اقرأ الكتاب
ليلى : لم تسأليني
ميرا: من ؟
ليلى : اختي وزوجها
ميرا : ياحبيبي
ليلى : ماذا ؟
ميرا : ا....ااقصد انا احبهم
ليلى : اها ظننت انكي قلتي شيء آخر
بعد ان انهيت طعامي قلت لامي : سأذهب إلى الغابه
ليلى :حسنا ولكن لا تتأخري فأختي ستأتي في اي لحظه
ميرا : لن اتأخر
اخذت الكتاب من غرفتي وخرجت إلى الغابه ،فتحت الكتاب وبدأت بقراءته وانا امشي 
-اذا كنت مواقف على دخول عالم السحر فعليك بالذهاب إلى قرية النور-
ميرا : قرية النور ...كأني سمعت بها
ثم اكملت القراءه
- ستجد بها غابه في بدايتها شجرة عملاقه لون اوراقها اسود اذا دخلت هذه الغابه فعلم انك على ابواب عالم السحر-
ومر شيء من اما عيناي فرفعت رأسي لاجد حشره غريبت الشكل أخذب باللحاق بها ولم اشعر بالوقت حتى انتها الطريق بمنحدر كبير نظرت إلى اسفل هذا المنحدر الكبير كانت هناك القريه المجاوره نظرت إلى وسطها فوجت غابه في بدايتها شجرة عملاقه لون اوراقها اسود
فضربت بيدي على جبهتي وقلت :كيف نسيت قرية النور انها القريه المجاوره 
...يتبع

----------


## Taka

يالله بسم الله اكمل القصه هذا اذا احد قاعد يقراها



ومن دون ان اشعر سقط مني خاتمي 

نزلت من على المنحدر المخيف واخذت الطرق 
الموجه للغابه 

-الغابه-

دخلت الغابه كانت مخيفه وكانت تزداد ظلمه كلما
توغلت فيها 
توقفت وفتحت الكتاب واكملت القراءه وانا امشي

-ان هذه الغابه مليئه بالمخلوقات المتوحشه 
وهي ملك لاكبر ساحر في العالم-

بدأت يداي ترتجفان خوفا وقلت : هل اكمل 
الطريق ام اعود
لايجب ان اعرف قصة هذا الساحر

وأكملت قراءت الكتاب وانا امشي

-وهذه المخلوقات تخرج ليلا اما الساحر
فهو يعيش في قصره الكبير ويقضي يومه في 
حديقة القصر خلف القصر ثم يعود إليه 
ليلا-


توقفت لان الغابه انتهت فلتفت إلى اليمين
رأيت قصر كبير اجل كان قصرا كبيرا
انه قصر الساحر وزاد خوفي
ميرا: ياإلهي ساعدني ماذا افعل هل اكمل 
الطريق ام اعود

شششششش

سمعت صوت من ورائي 
التفت لكني لم ارى احد واكملت طريقي نحو
القصر


-القصر-

فتحت باب القصر العملاق ودخلت وبدأت
امشي بخطوات خائفه كان القصر مليء بالاثاث 
المخيف وقفت امام الدرج المؤدي إلى الطابق العلوي
حتى سمعت صوت باب القصر الذي دخلت منه يغلق
فزداد خوفي واخذت بصعود الدرج حتى وصلت لطابق
العلوي لارى صورة رجل وسيم معلقه على الحائط
ميرا: هل يعقل ان يكون هذا هو الساحر
واكملت جولتي في الطابق العلوي
ان هذا الطابق مليئ بالغرف ولكن هناك غرفه 
شذة انتباهي كان مكتوب عليها

ممنوع الازعاج او الاقتراب من هذه الغرفه

ميرا : لم يضع هذه اللافته وهو وحيد في 
هذا القصر

فتحت باب الغرفه ودخلت كانت نافذة الغرفه 
مفتوحه تقدمت لنافذه كانت تطل على الجانب الآخر 
للقصر انزلت نظري للاسفل لاجد الساحر يجلس في
الحديقه ازداد خوفي مره اخر 
ميرا: هذا يكفي يجب ان اخرج وإلى مت من الخوف
لكني رأيت صندوق غريب الشكل فوق السرير 
تقدمت وفتحته تفاجأت لما رأيته في الصندوق
لقد لقد كانت به صورتي

....يتبع

----------


## *أمير العشاق*

مرحبا مهرشاد

أنت بمشارك بمنتدى اسمه هاري بوتر ؟؟ يا ريت ترد بسرعه

لأن إذا مو أنت في واحد منتحل شخصيتك وماخذ نفس التوقيع 

وياخذ مواضيعك

----------


## Taka

لا يا *أمير العشاق* انا هو السفاح مشكوره على المعلومه
بس انتي اسمج شنو في المنتدى خلني اتعرف عليج هناك

----------


## *أمير العشاق*

متأكد أنك مو بمنتدى هاري بوتر

----------


## Taka

انا من منتدى هاري بوتر العربي وكاتب قصتي بعد هناك في كوخ هاجريد
مشكوره على خوفج على موضوعي 
انت شنو اسمج في منتدى هاري بوتر اريد اتعرف عليج هناك

----------


## *أمير العشاق*

اوك طيب ليش هذي القصه ألقاها بكل المنتديات

ما في منتدى إلا وهناك عضو فيه كاتب هالقصه

 :bigsmile: 

يعني المفروش للأمانه تكتب منقول لما تخلص

----------


## Taka

والله هذي قصتي  انا كاتبها ليش كذي حطمتيني الله يسامحج ترى انا كاتبها في كل المنتديات اللي مشارك فيها
حتى بقول اسمي في كل المنتيا علشان اتصدقين
الوسيم النائم منتدى الامارات
الوسيم النائم منتدى بسمله
السفاح منتدى هاري بوتر العربي
مهرشاد منتدى ناصره
المتوهج منتدى ماجده

----------


## Taka

مابكتب القصه لمدت شهر 
وبتشوفوا في كل المنتديات مابتنكتب التكمله لمدت شهر 
وبتشوفوا
واذا انكتبت قبل بشهر بيوم اطردوني من المنتدى

----------


## Taka

انا خلاص مابكتبها ابدا
ياجماعه روحوا شوفوا موضوعي بالمنتدى العام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أخي مهرشاد أنا أكيده أن القصه لك 

وأستغرب من الأخ أمير العشاق كونه عضو جديد

ومن أول مشاركه يهاجم أعضاء مميزين لدينا

فهل سجلت يا أمير العشاق لتهاجم وتنتقد أم لتكون فرد في هذه الاسرة وأخ لكل الموجودين فيها ؟؟؟

القصه بالفعل بقلم وفكر مهرشاد وأنا أشهد له بذلك

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي 

وانا اوافق  شمعة تحترق على الي قالته 

الله يعطيك العافيه ع القصه لحليوة 

ننتظر باقي التكمله في اسرع وقت 

تحياتي لك 
زهرة القلوب

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*القصه عندما تقرئها اخي امير العشاق تعرف انها ليست منقوله*
*بل من فكر وابداع الاخ مهرشاد* 
*فياريت اخوي قبل لاتتهجم ع الاعضاء تتأكد*
*اخوي مهرشاد تابع ابداعك الرائع*
*شوقتني لمعرفه ماسيحصل* 
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اخي مهرشاد 

وعساك على القوة 

بنتظار التكمله ومتاكدين من انك كاتبها  :cool:

----------


## فرهاد

هااااااااااااااي ياشباب شحالكم
اسم يديد  عليكم صح 
انا فرهاد اخو مهرشاد
انا يت اكمللكم القصه لاني غصبت مهرشاد اني انا انقل هذا الجزء للمنتدى
وها الجزء الخامس 




ميرا : ياإلهي انا في حلم ام ماذا 
وبدأت افكر ماللذي تفعله صورتي في قصر الساحر

شششششششششششششششششش

سمعت صوت اعاد لي انتباهي كان مثل ذلك الصوت الذي سمعته قبل دخولي القصر
اغلقت الصندوق وتوجهت إلى النافذه لارى اين هو الساحر لانني قررت الخروج من هذا القصر فتفاجأت لم يكن الساحر موجود في الحديقه بدأت ابحث بنظري عنه حتى وجته يدخل القصر من الباب الخلفي
اسرعت الى باب الغرفه لاخرج لكن الباب لم يفتح حاولت فتحه مرار لكني لم انجح


-المنزل-

ليلى : لماذا تأخرت ياترى.

ودق جرس المنزل (تنتن)

فذهبت امي وفتحت الباب كانت خالتي و زوجها

خالتي ( مريم ) : مرحبا يا اختي 
زوج اختي ( مهرشاد ) : مرحبا 
ليلى : مرحبا بكم
مريم : كيف حالكي
ليلى : بخير تفضلوا بالجلوس
مريم : اين الطفله المشاكسه
ليلى : لم تعد مشاكسه لقد كبرت وهي في الخاج ستعود بعد قليل.


-غرفة الساحر-

سمعت صوت خطوات الساحر تقترب من الغرفه 
التفت يمينا وشمالا ابحث عن مكان اختبأ فيه حتى وقع نظر على السرير 
أسرعت بالاختباء تحته 

انفتح الباب ودخل الساحر لم استطع رؤيت وجهه كان يغطيه بقناع 
تقدم نحو الصندوق واخرج صورتي وتوجه نحو الباب وقبل الصوره ثم خرج
كنت في ذلك الوقت خائفه جدا انتظرت بعض الوقت ثم خرجت من تحت السرير وتوجهت نحو الباب مسرعه
فتحته وخرجت وصلت إلى الدرج وضعت قدمي على اول درجه فرأيت الساحر لايزال ينزل من على الدرج
فعدت ادراجي وانتظرت بعض الوقت ثم خرجت من القصر وتوجهت إلى قرية النور.


..........يتبع

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يالله اخوي فرهاد غصب عليه بعد وحط جزئين<<<طماعه*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## Taka

اصلا اخوي راح الدوام هههههههههههه
بس انا الجزء السادس يمكن مااكتبه اليوم لانه في حوار انا اريد اصلحه ويمكن اليوم اكتبه

----------


## نور الهدى

يا الله خيو مهرشاد 

كمل الحلقات 

بنتظار التكمله

----------


## Taka

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اول شي مشكورين للمتابعه
وهذي التكمله 
-قرية النور-
بدأت امشي في هذه القريه البابسه التي لايمكن سماع ضحكه فيها 
جلست على كرسي في حديقه عامه وكان في الطرف الثاني من الكرسي رجل كبير في السن بدأت الكلام معه 
ميرا : مرحبا
الرجل : اهلا
ميرا : هل يمكنني ان اسألك سؤال
الرجل : تفضلي
ميرا : لماذا هذه القريه بائسه
الرجل : بسبب الساحر
ميرا : اتقصد الساحر الذي يعيش في القصر الكبير 
الرجل : اجل
ميرا : هل يمكنك ان تحكي لي القصه
الرجل : انا لااتذكر الكثير ولكن سأحكي لكي مااعرفه
الساحر يضن ان زوجه المستقبل في هذه القريه ولكن لااحد يدري اين هي
ميرا :لماذا يريد الزواج من فتاه محدده 
الرجل : لانه اذا تزوجها ستنجب له ساحر جديد اما اذا تزوج من فتاه اخرى فلا تنجب له ساحر
ميرا :الا يعلم احد اين هي
الرجل : لا احد يعلم
ميرا : ربما تكون من قريتنا 
الرجل : ربما 
ميرا : ولا احد يعلم كيف شكلها او اوصافها
الرجل هناك صندوق في غرفة الساحر صندوق غريب الشكل به صورة زوجته
اندهشت لما قاله الرجل لانني تذكر انني رأيت صورتي في ذلك الصندوق 
فبدأت افكر هل اخبره ولكنني كنت خائفه ان ينقل الخبر لساحر
وبعد طول تفكير قررت ان اخبره لانه الشخص الوحيد الذي بأمكانه ان يساعدني
ميرا : اوتعرف انني زرت ذلك القصر اليوم ورأيت صورتي بالصندوق
الرجل : ماذا 
............................يتبع

----------


## Taka

ميرا : اجل ، ولكن انا لا اريد الزواج منه
الرجل : يمكنكي ان تنجبي له ساحر....
قاطعته قائله : ماذا تقول
الرجل : دعيني اكمل كلامي
ميرا : اسفه تفضل
الرجل : ويمكنكي ان تساعدينا
ميرا : كيف يمكنني ان اساعدكم
الرجل : هل انتي متأكده بأنكي ستستعدينا
ميرا : اجل متأكده
الرجل : حسنا سأخبرك ماذا تفعلين ولكن لاتكرري خطأمن قبل..
قاطعته للمره الثانيه قائله : ماذا هل كان هناك احد قبلي
الرجل : دعيني اكمل لكي ماذا تفعلين
ميرا : حسنا
الرجل : عليكي ان تقطعي كميه كبيره من الاوراق السوداء
ميرا : اتقصد الشجره العملاقه
الرجل : اجل
ثم اشار الى احدى الطرق وقال : اذهبي من هذا الطريق وستجدين محل لخياطه
مير : ولكن ماذا اقول لها
الرجل : هي ستعرفكي من شكلك
ميرا : وماادراها بشكلي
الرجل : لاتسألي كثيرا
ميرا : حسنا

- امام الشجره-
تقدمت حتى وصلت لشجره وخلعت وشاحي وبدأت اقطف الاوراق واضعها فيه حتى تعبت فجلست عدت دقائق حتى سمعت صوت مخيف وعالي قادم من الغابه فرتعبت وربط وشاحي جيدا وتوجهت إلى الطريق الذي وصفه لي الرجل 
رأيته جالس على الارض فأشار بأصبعه إلي لكي اتقدن نحوه
تقدمت نحوه فقال : اسمعتي صوت قادم من الغابه ام كنت اتخيل
ميرا : اجل سمعت
الرجل : اذا اسرعي لان هذا الصورت يعني ان الساحر علم انكي هنا
ميرا : ماذا الرجل : هيا اسرعي
........يتبع

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلم اخوي ع التكمله*
*بانتظار الباقي*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## Taka

مشكوره اختي على المتابعه والحين بحط جزء بس اطول من الباقيات

----------


## Taka

بدأت امشي مسرعه في هذا الطريق حتى انتهى بمحل مكتوب عليه خياط ضيائين  فتحت باب الخياط ودخلت كانت هناك امرأة عجوز تجلس على كرسي عندما شاهدتني ارتسمت على وجهها علامات الفرح فتقدمت نحوي وعانقتني 
المرأة : أهلا بكي. 
ميرا : أهلا.
المرأة : أين كنتي مختبأه كل تلك السنين.
ميرا : كنت في قريتنا ولم اعرف أنكم بحاجه لمساعدتي  
المرأة : حمدا لله إني رأيت قبل أن أموت ، هل اتيتي بالورق ؟
ميرا : اجل
مددت لها الوشاح المملؤ بالورق ، أمسكته  ووضعته على الطاولة.
المرأة : تفضلي بالجلوس.
ميرا : شكرا .
جلست على إحدى الكراسي و أنا انظر إلى ماتفعه بالورق .
ميرا : ماذا تفعلين بالورق ؟
المرأة : الا تعلمين .
ميرا : لا ، لم يخبرني احد.
المرأة : أنا اصنع لكي فسان الزواج .
ميرا : اها ، ولكن لماذا تصنعيه من الورق لماذا ليكون من الخيوط ؟
المرأة : ليمكنك الزواج منه الا بفستان مصنوع من هذه الأوراق ثم انه يحميك من المخلوقات المتوحشة.

-المنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزل-

ليلى : يا إلهي  لقد تأخر .
مريم : من هي ؟
ليلى : ميرا لقد تأخرت .
مريم : صحيح تأخرت .
مهرشاد : لماذا أنتي خائفة .
ليلى : لم تتأخر من قبل هكذا.
مهرشاد : حسنا إذا سأذهب لأبحث عنها واخبرها أن تعود إلى البيت . 
ليلى : سأذهب معك .
مهرشاد : ابقي هنا .
ليلى : قلت سأذهب معك .
مهرشاد : حسنا .
مريم : و أنا أيضا سأذهب معكم .
 مهرشاد : إذا هيا بنا نبحث عنها .

-الغـــــــــــــــــــــــــابة-

بدأو يبحثون عني حتى انتهت الغابة بالمنحدر . 
مهرشاد : إلى أين ذهبت ياترى .
أنزلت أمي رأسها للأسفل لتجد خاتمي الذي سقط مني انحنت وأخذته .
ليلى : يا إلهي انهوا خاتم ابنتي .
مهرشاد : هل يعقل أنها ذهبت إلى قريت النور .
مريم : توقعوا منها أي شيء .
مهرشاد : ماذا الآن هل نذهب لنبحث عنها هناك .
ليلى : أجل ، هيا بسرعة قبل أن يحدث لها شيء.

-خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاط ضيائين-

ميرا : ما أاسمك ؟
المرأة : ضيائين ، وأنتي ما أسمك ؟
ميرا : ميرا .
ضيائين : اسم جميل .
ميرا : شكرا ، متى ستنتهي من صناعة الفستان ؟
ضيائين : ربما بعد نصف ساعة أو أكثر .

-حديقة قرية النــــــــــور-

ليلى : ألا يوجد أحد هنا كي نسأله عن أبنتي .
أشارت خالتي على الرجل الكبير في السن وقالت (مريم ): انظروا هناك رجل كبير في السن فلنذهب لسأله .
تقدموا إليه وسألته أمي.
ليلى : هل شاهدت فتاه
وبدأت توصفني للرجل.
الرجل : اجل ، إنها منقذتنا .
مهرشاد : ماذا تقصد ؟
الرجل : منقذتنا من الساحر .
ليلى : ماذا ؟
مهرشاد : أي ساحر؟
الرجل : اكبر ساحر في العالم .
ليلى : هل يعقل أنهوا عاد .
مهرشاد : من هو ؟
الرجل : الساحر .
ليلى : وأين هي الآن ؟
الرجل : ربما تكون عند ضيائين أو في قصر الساحر.
مهرشاد : ولكن ماذا تقولان .
ليلى : لقد عاد .
مريم : من الذي عاد .
ليلى : أتذكرين عندما كنا في سن 18.
مريم : يا إلهي.
مهرشاد : هل يمكنكما أن تخبراني عما تتحدثون.

-خيـــــــــــــاط ضيائين-

ميرا : اخبريني بالقصة .
ضيائين : حسنا سأخبركي بما أتذكره ، كنت اعمل خادمه في قصر الساحر.....
قاطعتها قائله (ميرا) : تعملين في قصر ذلك الشرير؟
ابتسمت ثم قالت ( ضيائين ) : لم يكن شريرا .
ميرا : اها .
ضيائين : كنت اعرف عنه كل شي .........
قاطعتها مره ثانيه قائله ( ميرا ) : صحيح تذكرت أنني رأيت صورة لشاب وسيم معلقه على الجدار في الطابق الثاني لقصر الساحر ، هل تلك صورته ؟
ضيائين : أجل هي له ، والآن دعيني أكمل لكي القصة غضب عليه والداه قبل مماتهما فسحبوا منه كل القدرات السحرية ........
كنت فضوليه لذلك قاطعتها للمرة الثالثة قائله ( ميرا ) : ما السبب ؟

...............يتبع

----------


## Taka

ونشاله بستمر على هذا الطول

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_مشكور اخوي_ 
_الله يعطيك العافيه_ 
_ننتظر التكمله_

----------


## Taka

الله يعافيج اونشاله بكملها بأقرب وقت

----------


## Princess

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي مهر شاد.. قصه حلوه وخياليه.. اراها تحمس الكبار قبل الصغار..

الى الأمام.. وبإنتظار التكمله..   :bigsmile: 

وحاول كل نهاية جزء تختمه بحدث مثير يجعل القارئ يتسائل .. ويتحمس .. ويش بيصير 
هالحركه تعطي القصه طابع مميز ومشوق..  :wink: 

عوافي علينا قلمك المبدع..

يعطيك الف عافيه..
دمت بحفظ الرحمن..

----------


## Taka

مشكوره اختي وانشالله اقدر اسوي جذي 
والحين بكمل

----------


## Taka

ضيائين : لاادري فأنا لم ارهما هو من اخبرني
ميرا : اهاا
ضيائين : والان دعيني اكمل دون مقاطعه
ابتسمت وقلت : حسنا سأحاول
ضيائين : وقالوا له لن ترجع لك الا اذا تزوجت من فتاه بها عرق سحره 
رد عليهم : واين سأجد هذه الفتاه
قالت امه : وضعت صندوق في غرفتك به صورة تلك الفتاه واذا حدث لها شي
او ماتت او فشلت بالزواج منها فستتغير صورة الفتاه تلقائيا بفضل السحر...
مرت الايام 
وتوفي والده ثم بعد سنوات توفيت والدته ايضا فحتاج الساحر الى من يهتم  بشؤون القصر
فتقدم بطلب خادمه من اهالي القريه وكنت انا هيه ، وفي احد الايام كنت انظف القصر
فرأيته ينزل من على الدرج وملامحه غاضبه  ويحمل في يده اليمين كتاب ، سألته 
ضيائين : مابك سيدي
لكنه لم يرد علي بل اكمل طريقه نحو الباب وخرج فلحقت به كان متجه الى القريه المجاوره
وانا امشي ورائه دون ان يدري وصل الى نهر القريه ورمى بالكتاب في النهر اما انا
 فكنت متعبه وقررت ان ارجع للقصر 
- حديقة قرية النور-
مريم : ماذا سنفعل الان؟
مهرشاد : قلت اخبراني عما تتحدثون
ليلى : حسنا سأخبرك ولكن بختصار ، من عشرون عاما كنت انا ومريم نمشي
بجانب النهر مريم تلعب بخصل شعرها وانا شارده بتفكيري حتى سمعت صوت مريم تقول
: انظري هناك انه كتاب 
كانت تشير الى كتاب يطفو على النهر اثارنا الفضول فقتربت منه وأخذته استغربت لم يكن 
مبللا بالماء فتحته وبدأت القراءه
مرحبا بك في عالم السحر الحقيقي عالم ليس فيه للخيال مكان
بعد ان انهيت الجمله انفجرنا من الضحك فأنا ومريم كنا لانخاف من شيء ابدا ، اكملت القراءه
اذا كنت موافق على الدخول عليك بالذهاب الى قرية النور ستجد بها غابه في بدايتها
  شجرة عملاقه لون اوراقها اسود اذا دخلت هذه الغابه فعلم انك على ابواب عالم السحر،
 ان هذه الغابه مليئه بالمخلوقات المتوحشه 
وهي ملك لاكبر ساحر في العالم وهذه المخلوقات تخرج ليلا اما الساحر
فهو يعيش في قصره الكبير ويقضي يومه في 
حديقة القصر خلف القصر ثم يعود إليه 
ليلا 
مريم : قريت النور انها القريه المجاوره
ليلى : اجل ،انها القريه المجاوره
مريم : اذا هيا الى قرية النور لنرى اذ كان هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا
توجهنا الى قرية النور دخلنا الغابه وبدأنا نمشي فيها حتى انتهت بالقصر عندما شاهدت ذلك القصر لاادري 
لماذا شعرت بالخوف ،دخلت مريم ولحقت بها كان القصر من الداخل مخيفا صعدنا الى الطابق 
شذنا غرفه مكتوب عليها ممنوع الازعاج او الاقتراب من هذه الغرفه ،دخلناها
مريم : علينا العوده ان الكتاب صادق
ليلى : انظري صندق غريب الشكل
اشرت الى صدندوق غريب الشكل على المكتبه تقدمت نحوه وفتحته اندهشنا لما رايناه في الصندوق
كانت به صورتي 
ليلى :هيا نخرج من هنا فأنا خائفه 
خرجنا من القصر المخيف وتوجهنا لحديقه عامه ،جلسنا على كرسي بالحديقه
كان بقربنا فتى يبدوا بالعشرين من عمره يلعب بالكره وبدون ان يقصد ضرب الكره
فأصابت قدمي لكنها لم تؤلمني لانها خفيفه ، تقدم نحوي وقال: آسف ، لم اقصد
ليلى : لاباس لم تؤلمني 
الفتى : هل انتما غريبتان عن القريه
ليلى : اجل 
الفتى : اهاا عرفت لا شكلكما غريب علي
مريم : نحن من القريه المجاوره
الفتى : اهاا ولكن ماذا تفعلان هنا
لم نجب عليه ومر الوقت وهو ينتظر ولكن دون جدوى
الفتى : اسف لم اقصد ازعاجكما والان سأذهب
استدار للخلف ليذهب لكن مريم اوقفته قائله
مريم : هل يمكنني ان اسألك سؤال
استدار الينا وقال
الفتى : تفضلي 
مريم : ذلك القصر في اخر الغابه لمن
الفتى : انه لساحر طيب
مريم : هل زرت ذلك القصر
الفتى : لا ، انا دائما انظر اليه من الخارج فقط
مريم : ولاحتى تعرف احد دخله اويعرف كل شيء عن ذلك القصر
ليلى :ماذا تريدين من هذه الاسئله
مريم : اتودين معرفت قصة الصوره
ليلى :اجل
مريم : اذا اصمتي
الفتى : اتقصدين الصوره التي بداخل الصندوق
مريم : اجل ، ولكن كيف عرفت انني اقصد تلك الصوره
ليلى  : لايهم
الفتى : انا لم ارها
مريم : اذا
الفتى : صديقتي تعمل خادمه بذلك القصر، وهي تخبرتني ان ام الساحر وضعت له صورة زوجت المستقبل 
في ذلك الصندوق
لم احسن على نفسي الا وانا واقفه على قدماي 
وقفت مريم هي الاخرى قائله
مريم : ماذا تقول؟؟
الفتى : ماسمعتيه
ليلى : اين هي الان؟؟
الفتى : من؟؟
ليلى :صديقتك 
الفتى : في القصر قلت انها تعمل خادمه هناك
مريم : ماذا تريدين من هذا السؤال
ليلى : اتودين معرفة قصة الصوره كامله
مريم : اجل 
ليلى : اذا اصمتي واتبعيني
توجهنا الى ذلك القصر.
-خياط ضيائين -
ضيائين : وفي يوم من الايام كنت اعد الغداء لسيدي فسمعت صوت باب القصر يطرق توجهت اليه
وفتحته فتفاجأت لما رأيته
.......يتبع

----------


## Taka

وبعد بحط جزء لاني اتأخرت عليكم

----------


## Taka

رأيت فتاتان كانت الاولى تشبه تلك الصوره، تركتهما وبدأت اجري لغرفة الساحر حتى وصلت
واخرجت الصوره من الصندوق وعدت اليهم، عندما وصلت وضعت الصوره بجانب خد الفتاه الاولى 
وبدأت ابحث عن فرق بينها لكني لم اجد فرق واحد هنا تأكدت انها زوجت الساحر
-حديقة قرية النور-
ليلى : استقبلتنا بطريقة غريبه
مريم : دعيني اكمل
ليلى : تفضلي 
مريم : شكرا ، اجلستنا على كراسي 
غريبت الشكل ثم قالت: سأنادي الساحر
ليلى : لا ، لاتناديه اود التحدث معك 
ضيائين :ماتريدين؟؟
ليلى : اولا خذينا الى غرفتك حتى لايرانا الساحر
ضيائين : لماذا؟؟
ليلى : قلت خذيني وستعرفين هناك
ضيائين : حسنا
اخذتنا الى غرفتها كان اثاثها افضل من اثاث القصر
جلسنا على كراسي وبدأنا بالتحدث
ضيائين : والان ماذا تريدين ؟؟
ليلى : ماهو اسمك؟؟
ضيائين : ضيائين ، وانتي؟؟
ليلى : اسمي ليلى
ضيائين : اسم جميل يليق بزوجت الساحر
ليلى : شكرا
ضيائين : عفو
ليلى : انا لااعلم شيء عن زواجي بالساحر ، هل لكي بأخباري
ضيائين : طبعا ، يمكنني اخبارك
ليلى : اذا تفضلي
ضيائين : غضب عليه والداه قبل مماتهما فسحبوا منه كل القدرات السحرية 
  ...وقالوا له لن ترجع لك الا اذا تزوجت من فتاه بها عرق سحره 
ليلى : ماذا ؟؟بها عرق سحره
ضيائين : اجل
ليلى : هل بي عرق سحره؟
ضيائين : هذا ماقالوه له
ليلى : حسنا اكملي
ضيائين: ووضعوا صندوق في غرفته به صورة تلك الفتاه واذا حدث لها شي
او ماتت او فشلت بالزواج منها فستتغير صورة الفتاه تلقائيا بفضل السحر
ليلى : هل انتهيتي؟؟
ضيائين : اجل ،والان هل اخبر الساحر بوجودك هنا
نظرت الى اختي مريم وقلت لها : ماذا الان؟؟
مريم :ماذا؟؟
ليلى : اقصد ، ماذا افعل الان؟
مريم : لاادري

-خياط ضيائين-
ضيائين : خرجت من غرفتي متوجهه الى الحديقه الخلفيه ووقفت امام الساحر وقلت
ضيائين : سيدي احزر من لدينا بالقصر
الساحر : من؟؟
ضيائين : احزر
فكر قليلا ثم قال: لاادري

-حديقة قرية النور-
ليلى : خرجت ضيائين لتنادي الساحر فقلت لاختي ماذا افعل؟؟
مريم : لاادري يأتي
نهضنا من على الكراسي لكن فتح الباب ودخلت ضيائين ومعها الساحر كانت ملامحه فرحه 
تقدم الي وامسك يدي لكني سحيتها وقلت
ليلى : ابتعد لم ااتي لاتزوجك والان سأذهب
حاولت الخروج لكنه منعني لمحت ثمثال حديدي موضوع على مكتبه اخذته وتقدمت الى الساحر 
لاضربه
.....يتبع

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي عالتكمله 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ننتظر  باقي التكمله 

تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية خيو 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## Taka

زهرة القلوب 
ام محمد
مشكورين على المتابعه واحب اقول ترى ماباقي غير جزئين
الحين بكمل
.
.
.

----------


## Taka

في هذا الوقت كنت خائفه جدا لدرجة انني لم اسمع صراخ ضيائين واختي التي كانت تمنعني
ضربته على وجهه فسقط وامسكت بيد اختي وخرجنا من القصر
-خياط ضيائين-
ضيائين : كان وجهه ينزق حاولت مساعدته لكنه رفض وخرج من القصر ، مرت ايام ولم يرجع
كانت مريم تأتي تسأل ماذا حدث لساحر لكني اجاوبها : لم يرجع بعد ذلك اليوم
مرت الشهور ولم ترجع مريم تسأل عنه
-منزل آسيا-
مدت امي لي سله مغطاه لم اعرف مابها وقالت: خذي هذه السله ياابنتي واوصليه لجدتك
اخذت السله من يدها وقلت : حسنا
امي : لاتتأخري
آسيا : حسنا لن اتأخر
جدتي تعيش بالقريه المجاوره (قرية النور)،نزلت من على المنحدر المخيف وبدأت امشي
ان بيت جدتي بعيد فهو بآخر القريه لذلك يجب على المرور بالحديقه العامه ثم بعشرات المنازل
وصلت الى الحديقه كانت دائما خاليه لكن اليوم ارى بها اشخاص ومن بينهم امرأه اعرفها اجل انها
ام صديقتي ميرا، اقتربت منهم وبدأت بالحديث معهم
آسيا : مرحبا
الجميع : اهلا
آسيا : ارى انكي هنا،هلى ميرا وحيده بالمنزل؟؟
-خياط ضيائين-
ضيائين : وبعد مرور سنه رجع الساحر لكنه كان يضع قناع على وجهه لاادري لماذا
دخل الى غرفتي وطردني من القصر ،عدت الى منزلنا وعرفت من اهالي القريه ان الساحر 
لم يعد طيبا اصبح شريرا وقال لهم ان لم تخرجوا له زوجت المستقبل خلال خمسة ايام فسيندمون
انا الوحيده من كل اهالي القريه كنت اعرف شكلها فقد رايت صورتها في غيابه،بحثت عنها لكني لم اجدها ،مرت الخمسة ايام ولم اجدها وعاد الساحر إلينا وقال :لن تخرجوها الي ،اذا شاهدت ضحكه او فرحه في هذه القريه فالويل لكم ، واذا وجدت زوجت المستقبل فسأنجب منها ساحر سيهلك القريه والعالم كله 
مرت السنوات وهاهي زوجته اراها امامي
ميرا : الحمدلله انتهت القصه
ضيائين : هههه، هاقد انتهيت من صنع الفستان
رمت الفستان في وجهي وقالت
ضيائين : جربيه ربما يكون واسع او ضيق لاني نسيت اخذ مقاساتك
انزلت الفستان الذي كان معلق برأسي ونظرت إليه كان شكله غريب ولكنه جميل ثم نظرت الى ضيائين وقلت
ميرا : هل......
ولم اكمل جملتي الا والباب يفتح وتدخل مجموعه من الاشخاص ، نهضت من على الكرسي وقلت
ميرا : امي...خالتي...خالي...آسيا
-امام الغابه-
كنا نحن السته واقفين اما الغابه
آسيا : شكلكي جميل بهذا الفستان
ميرا : شكرا ، والآن ياضيائين هل لكي بأخباري ماذا افعل 
ضيائين : عليكي...عليكي...عليكي...
ميرا : ماذا؟؟
ضيائين: عليكي...عليكي...لقد نسيت 
الجميع : ماذا؟؟
ضيائين : آسفه نسيت
ميرا : نسيتي؟؟
ضيائين : اجل نسيت
ميرا : والان ماذا؟؟
ضيائين صحيح تذكرت
ميرا : ماذا ؟؟ اتذكرتي ماذا علي فعله
ضيائين :لالا،ولكن هناك احد غير يعلم
الجميع : من؟؟
ضيائين : الكتاب السحري
ميرا : الكتاب السحري؟؟
ضيائين : اجل الكتاب السحري
ميرا : ولكني نسيت اين وضعته
الجميع : ماذا؟؟
ميرا : صحيح تذكرت ، نسيته تحت سرير الساحر
الجميع : ماذا؟؟؟؟
.
.
.
.
ياترى هل سيستطيعون الحصول على الكتاب السحر ...وهل ستستطيع ميرا القضاء على الساحر ام ستقع بحبه وتنجب له ساحر يهلك العالم ...كل هذا بالجزء الاخير ترقبوه

----------


## Princess

> ياترى هل سيستطيعون الحصول على الكتاب السحر ...وهل ستستطيع ميرا القضاء على الساحر ام ستقع بحبه وتنجب له ساحر يهلك العالم ...كل هذا بالجزء الاخير ترقبوه







 :ongue:  ايووه كذا  :icon30: 

اجزاء خيال والجزء الأخير حلوه طريقة ختامك ..  
بنتظار الجزء الأخير وياا ساتر منه لا تقول بتجيب يهلك العالم
 :wink:  مو العالم مهلوك اساسا 
 :toung: 
 اخوي مهرشاد 
يعطيك مليون الف عافيه 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_مشكور اخوي_ 
_الله يعطيك الف عافيه_ 
_ننتظر الجزء الاخير_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## Taka

اميرة المرح
زهرة القلوب
مشكورين على المتابعه ونشالله الجزء الاخير بكتبه في اقرب وقت

----------


## Taka

واخيرا الجزء الاخير
((( وداعا ميرا ))

ميرا : كنت خائفة في ذلك الوقت فنسيته
ضيائين : حسنا، انا سأذهب واحظر الكتاب
آسيا : سأذهب معك
بدأت ضيائين تناظر آسيا بنظرات غريبه ثم قالت
ضيائين : هل شاهدتكي من قبل ؟؟
ارتبكت آسيا كثرا وتغير لون وجهها للون الاحمر ثم قالت
آسيا : ل...لالا ....ربما تتوهمين
ضيائين : انا متأكده بأنني رأيتك من قبل
آسيا : ل...لا...ربما شاهدتي فتاه تشبهني
ضيائين : حسنا حسنا، والان سأذهب
مهرشاد: الا تريدن مساعده؟؟
ضيائين : لا فأنا اعرف القصر جيدا
ليلى : هل ستتأخرين؟؟
ضيائين : لا، فقط عدة دقائق

ضيائين دخلت الغابة متوجه للقصر اما نحن فجلسنا على الارض ننتظرها وفي هذا الوقت بدأت الشمس بالمغيب وحل الليل ...التصقت بأمي وامسكت يدها لانني احسست بأن هذه آخر مره سأراها وكذلك خالتي كانت ملتصقه بخالي اما آسيا فكانت تبتسم لاادري لماذا وضيائين تأخرت فقد مرت نصف ساعره على ذهابها وكلما تأخرت ضيائين اكثر كانت ابتسامت آسيا تكبر لم اسألها لماذا تبتسم لاني كنت افكر بضيائين ياترى لماذا تأخرت...نهضت من مكاني وقلت

ميرا : سأذهب
زالت الابتسامه من على وجه آسيا ونهض الجميع
ليلى : ماذا؟؟
ميرا : ضيائين تأخرت ...لابد تن شيء حدث لها
ليلى : ولكن...
ميرا : ان لم اذهب الان سأذهب بعد نصف ساعه
مهرشاد : ليلى...ماتقوله ميرا صحيح

اقتربت امي مني وحظنتني وبدأت دموعها تسيل وانا ايضا بدأت دموعي تسيل
ميرا : لاتبكي ياامي سوف ارجع انشالله
ليلى : وفقكي الله ياابنتي
ميرا : والان سأذهب
آسيا : سأذهب معك
ميرا : حسنا

امسكت آسيا يد خالي وقالت
آسيا : تعال معنا
مهرشاد : ماذا؟؟
آسيا : تعال معنا
مهرشاد : ولكن من سيجلس مع ليلى ومريم
آسيا : هيا فقط سنوصلها ونرجع
مهرشاد : حسنا

دخلنا نحن الثلاثه الغابة متوجهين الى القصر تاركين امي وخالتي وحدهما
آسيا: ماذا ستفعلين ...انتي حتى لاتعلمين ماستفعليه
ميرا : ضيائين ستخبرني
آسيا  : وهل تعرفين اين هيه ربما يكون احد الوحوش قد شرب دمها
ميرا : ماهذا الكلام الذي تقولينه
آسيا : ربما لست اكيده
ميرا : وحتى لو لم اجد ضيائين فالكتاب تحت سرير الساحر

وفي منتصف الغابة توقفنا مندهشين لما رأيناه ....ضيائين ملقاه على الارض والدماء تسيل من جسدها ...لم اصدق مارأيته وفجأة ظهر وحش من خل شجره وبدأ يتقدم نحونا...وفي هذا الوقت سمعت صوت ضيائين وهي تلفظ الكلمات بصعوبه
ضيائين : ميرا...اسرعي...تحت وسادة ...الساحر...ستجدين سكينا...اغرسيها ...في قلبه ...س...س...ست مرات

أغمضت عيناي وبدأت اجري والدموع تسيل بغزاره ...ياترى هل هذه آخر مره ارى فيها ضيائين...وفجأه اصطدمت بشيء اوقعني ارضا ...فتحت عيناي لاجد اني اصطدمت بجار القصر...التفت نجو الغابة وقلت
ميرا : حمدا لله نجوت من الوحش ...ولكن ماذا عن خالي و آسيا 

-         وسط الغابة -

انا ساقطة على الارض لااستطيع الحراك والوحش يقترب منهم...خال ميرا خائف اما آسيا فتبتسم...وقف الوحش امام آسيا فقالت له
آسيا : ممتاز سأكافئك
صحيح الان تذكرت اين رأيتها ...رأيتها في القصر عدت مرات
اشارت آسيا الى خال ميرا وقالت
آسيا : والان ايها الوحش اقضي على هذا الابله 
ياإلهي يجب ان اخبر الباقين عن هذه الشريره...ولكن كيف وانا لا استطيع الحراك ياإلهي ساعدني بأن اخبرهم قبل ان اموت

-         امام القصر-

كنت واقفه امام القصر افكر بآسيا وخالي ياترى ماذا حدث لهما...سمعت صوت خطوات تقترب مني التفت فوجت آسيا
ميرا : حمدا لله انكي بخير ولكن ماذا عن خالي وضيائين
آسيا : لاتقلقي انا وخالك حملنا ضيائين و أخرجناها من الغابة 
ميرا : الحمد لله  
آسيا : والان هيا ادخلي القصر 
ميرا : حسنا ...وانتي عودي اليهم

تركت آسيا خلفي وتوجهت لباب القصر وقرعت الجرس...بعد بضع دقائق انفتح الباب وخرج رجل..و يالجماله كم هو وسيم عيون عسليه شعر اسود وطويل وبياض غير طبيعي ...ياترى هل صحيح بأنني سأتزوجه ...تجمدت مكاني واكملت تفكيري به...اذا تزوجته سأكون اسعد زوجه في العالم وستتمنا كل زوجه زوج مثل زوجي كم انا سعيده ...لم انتبه لما يقوله ولا على علامات الفرح التي تملأ وجهه...تقدم نحوي وامسك بيدي فشعرت بحرارة يده ...ياإلهي هل انا في حلم ام ماذا هل صحيح ان هذا الوسيم امسك بيدي...لم احتمل هذا فأغمي علي.

----------


## Taka

تايع الجزء الاخير

- الغابة - 

آسيا : مابها هذه الغبية لماذا اغمي عليها ...يجب ان اخرج السكين من تحت وسادة الساحر والا قتلته...اما الان فعلي ان انتهي من تلك الغبيتان

- امام الغابة -
كنا جالستان ننتظر عودت زوج اختي وآسيا ولكن لم يأتيا
مريم : انظر آسيا قادمه
كانت تشير بتجاه الغابة ومن بين الاشجار ظهرت آسيا واقتربت نحونا ثم قالت
آسيا : لو سمحتي ياعمتي هل لكي ان تأتي معي
تبادلنا انا واختي الانظار ثم قلت 
ليلى : اين سنذهب
آسيا : ميرا تريد التحدث إليكي 
ليلى : حقا
آسيا : اجل هيا اسرعي
مريم : ولكن ماذا عن اختي ؟؟
آسيا : لن نتأخر فقط بضع دقائق
ليلى : حسنا ...هيا بنا
مريم : وماذا عن زوجي ...اين هو؟؟
آسيا : ا..ا..سيأتي بعد قليل فهو الان مع ميرا ينتظرنا....والان هيا بنا

دخلت آسيا الغابة وانا امشي ورائها ...وبعد مرور الوقت توقفت فتوقفت ورائها...استدارت الي واخرجت سكين من جيبها الايمن ثم قالت
آسيا : عمتي اتعرفين ماذا سيفعل هذا السكين اليوم
ليلى : ماذا سيفعل اليوم؟؟
آسيا : يقال انه سيقتل شخص او اثنان
ليلى : ومن هذا الشخص او الاثنان ومن سيقتلهما؟؟
آسيا : الان ستعرفين ياحلوه

- غرفت الساحر -

فتحت عيناي لاجد نفسي مستلقاه على سرير الساحر ...بحثت بنظري عنه في ارجاء الغرفه لكني لم اجده ...نهضت من على السرير وجلست على احدى الكراسي ...وبعد طول تفكير قلت
ميرا : يالي من غيبه كيف فكرت بهذا ...اهل القريه والعالم يحتاجون لي واهلي ينتظرونني

تقدمت نحو وسادة الساحر...ادخلت يدي تحتها...بدأت ابحث عن السكين حتى وجتها ...اخرجتها وبدأت انظر إليها واقول
ميرا : شكلها غريب ولكن الان كيف لي ان اقتله

- اما القصر -

آسيا : واخيرا ...قتلت ليلى وجعلت احد الوحوش يتصرف بمريم ...الان سأرتاح.
فتحت باب القصر وبدخلت

- غرفت الساحر -

كنت لاازال انظر الى السكين حتى فتح باب الغرفه ودخل الساحر فأخفيت السكين وراء ظهري
الساحر : ماذا تفعلين ؟؟
ميرا : ا..ا..لاشيء كنت انتظرك
وقلت بداخلي : يجب ان اقضي عليه وارتاح
الساحر : اليوم سنقيم حفلت زواجنا
ميرا : هل لك ان تستلقي على السرير وتغمض عينيك
الساحر : لماذا ؟؟
ميرا : لدي لك مفاجأة جميله جدا لن ترى مثلها بعد اليوم
الساحر : حسنا
تقدم تحو السرير واستلقا عليه ثم اغمض عينيه
بدأ قلبي بدق بسرعه واصبحت اشعر بحراره وقلت في داخلي : هيا اقتليه وارتاحي
ميرا : لاتفتح عيناك والا ستفسد المفاجأة
الساحر حسنا
امسكت السكين جيد ا ورفعت يدي ...كنت خائفة ودقات قلبي تزداد سرعه..ياالهي انا اقتل؟؟..لا..لكنه يجب أن يموت...وبحركة سريعة غرست السكين في قلبه..سمعته يصرخ ..نضرت الي وجهه..بدا مذهولا..
شعرت بشعور غريب ..كانت دموعي تنهمر على خدي بغزارة..سحبت السكين ثم غرستها مرة أخرى وتوقفت 
فحل السكون ..نضرت اليه..كان وجهه الجميل يبدو هادئا ..لقد مات..نعم..انتهى كل شيء الان..........
نزلت من على الدرج وأنا أقول (غدا يوم جديد بلا خوف ولا فزع)..وتذكرت أهلي فأسرعت الى باب القصر كي أخرج لكن عندما فتحته تفاجأت بعدد كبير من الوحوش تتقدم نحوي ...سمعت صوت من خلفي ..التفت ..فرأيت اسيا تقترب مبتسمه...رفعت السكين في وجهي وقالت :.......وداعا ميـــــــــــــــرا......
انتهت

ولوسمحتوا يعني تقديرا لجهودي في كتابت القصه ...اللي بيفكر ينقلها يقول انه القصة بقلم بسردجفان باشخري

----------


## Taka

زهرة القلوب
شمعه تحرق
الضحكة البريئه
ام محمد
اميرة المرح
مشكورين لانكم وقفتوا وياي واكدتوا انه القصه بقلمي ومشكورين بعد على المتابعة ولكل من تابع القصه بدون مايشارك ...والقصه اليايه اللي بحطها بالمنتدى اسمها (( اموات يمشون على الارض ))...
ويالله الحين اريد كل واحد يقول شو رايه بالقصة...
انتظر ردودكم...

----------


## بنت البلوش

عيني عليك حاره ههههههه
ماشالله عليك اخوي قصتك حلوه 
للااا انا اول وحده ارد عليها بعدماخلصتها يحليلهم قريت الجزء الاخير قبلهم

----------


## منحوسة

الله يعطيك العافية... القصة .....
نتظر جديدك...

----------


## Taka

> عيني عليك حاره ههههههه
> ماشالله عليك اخوي قصتك حلوه 
> للااا انا اول وحده ارد عليها بعدماخلصتها يحليلهم قريت الجزء الاخير قبلهم



*ههههه .....الحمدلله انها عجبتج .....لا اختي انتي مو اول وحده قريتي الجزء الاخير في اعضاء قروها بس ماعرف ليش ماردوا عليها .....ومشكوره لانج قريتيها .....*

----------


## Taka

> الله يعطيك العافية... القصة .....
> نتظر جديدك...



*مشكوره اختي ع المرور ...*

----------


## بنت البلوش

متى بتحط القصه اليديده

----------


## Taka

*مادري والله يمكن ماحطها ....*

----------


## Princess

> نزلت من على الدرج وأنا أقول (غدا يوم جديد بلا خوف ولا فزع)..وتذكرت أهلي فأسرعت الى باب القصر كي أخرج لكن عندما فتحته تفاجأت بعدد كبير من الوحوش تتقدم نحوي ...سمعت صوت من خلفي ..التفت ..فرأيت اسيا تقترب مبتسمه...رفعت السكين في وجهي وقالت :.......وداعا ميـــــــــــــــرا......





 :weird:  افااا يعني ويييش يعني تقاسموها الوحووش واسيا...؟؟؟

اني قريت  الجزء الأول من الجزء الأخير  ومن قريت البدايه (( وداعا ميرا))
قلت لا السالفه فيها ان.. اكيد بيذبحها...
وقلت ما بعقب الا اذا خلصت للأخير
طلعت ميرا .. وي ذبحتها   :huh: 

خيي مهرشاد مشكوور جدا على الجهد
اتمنى لك مزيد من الإبداع والتألق
جدا داعبت الأفكار بخيالااتك
شدتنا احنا الكبار 
حلوه وتناسب ايضا الأطفال 
صراحة .. 
ممممممم احساسي يقول انك من عشاق روايات هاري بوتر
خيالاتك احسها قريبه
مووفق لكل خير
وبنتظارالتجربه الجديده

 :noworry:  خير عسى ما شر ليش ما بتحطها... احم يعني ما نستاهل ....  :toung: 

يعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Taka

*الحمد لله اكوا احد من اللي تابعها رد ...انا كل القصص اللي اكتبها احب تكون نهاياتها مو تقليديه ...وانا بعد اتمنالج المزيد من الابداعات ...ميرسي ع الكلام الحلو ...لا لا انا اصلا ماعرف شو سالفت هاري بوتر واذا عن المنتدى ترى انا مسجل حق الفائده بس ...انا ماشفت ردود بعد ماخلصت هذي القصه فقلت شكلها ماعجبتهم واكيد اليايه مابتعيبهم ...بس انشالله احطها انتوا تستاهلون ....*

----------

